# Imodium or Pepto for IBS D?



## h8ibs (Oct 24, 2004)

Hi everybody,I've tried both Imodium and Pepto to help control my IBS D symptoms. Both seem to work to some degree. Does anybody know which of the two (health wise) is a better choice? I don't take either one on a daily basis...maybe a few times a month when my symptoms really get bad. Also, is there anything else OTC that anybody has had success with for the symptoms of IBS D? Thanks all


----------



## kitkat17 Lady of the Loo (Jul 21, 2005)

I take pepto when my stomack feels real upset, but I know Imodium is stronger. I got to where the IModium doesn't work anymore and got on a perscription Lomotil. As far as which one is better for you? I would like to know the answer to that also. I hate taking stuff to stop me then bamm all hell breaks loose and I am in bug trouble. Endless circle.


----------



## 20327 (Jun 5, 2005)

I was told by my GP that Pepto has aspirin in it. I don't have any to check it out, but he recommended Immodium because he thinks the least thing an upset tummy needs is aspirin.


----------



## 14320 (Jun 30, 2005)

I read on the Pepto Bismol site in their FAQ that it doesn't have aspirin in it. This is some of what I found there:There is no aspirin in Pepto-Bismol. The active ingredient in Pepto-Bismol is bismuth subsalicylate, a non-aspirin salicylate. Salicylates are commonly used as flavoring agents in food (wintergreen). The United States Food & Drug Administration's OTC Final Anti-Diarrheal Monograph states that there is no definitive evidence that associates use of non-aspirin salicylates with an increased risk of Reye's syndrome.But it also says not to use it if you have an ulcer. So maybe it's an aspirin-like ingredient.At any rate, I still take it every day.


----------



## 17079 (May 18, 2005)

Until I discovered immodium, I was faithful to Pepto Bismol. I always had at least two bottles (of tablets) so I could keep one in my purse, and one in my house. And on top of that, I'd sometimes keep a little plastic baggy of tablets in my pocket. That way, if I was in the bathroom and needed to pop a few in, it wouldn't be as noticable...... I actually still do all these things, but now I have a little immodium, pepto cocktail







Pepto works A LOT faster for me, but immodium will last me all day, whereas pepto sometimes wears off for me after 20-30 minutes. So, if I'm feeling yucky, I take 3 of each together. Then I'm usually fine for the day. If not, I take more pepto. But I never take more than 4 immodium in a day, and have never take 4, more than 2 days in a row. As I don't enjoy being constipated anymore than I enjoy having diarrhea. But I've heard of people on this site who take 6 or 7 a day....Whatever gets you through. I wouldn't be able to poop for a week if I did that! But some people need that much.Now, that being said, I was told on this site that it is safe to take both everyday. Just follow the directions on the bottle. With pepto, you're at risk for Bismuth toxicity if you take more than it allows. Which I think is 16 per day.......I've NEVER taken that many in one day.. But anyway, that's my story. In short, yes, they're both safe for everyday use. Hope that helps!


----------



## 13728 (Jul 13, 2005)

I love pepto. It helps firm my stools. The immodium is good for stopping me. So, like, BJ, I take both. But generally, I'll take a teaspoon (or slug) or pepto with each meal.. this way if I'm eating a (yet unknown) trigger, pepto will slow it down and firm it up. But yesterday, since I'm having my female cycle - it seems like nothing works.. so I took pepto with each meal and a few immodium. 24 hours later and I still haven't pooped yet.. (although I feel it moving around in there, lol)..In the big picture, I think immodium's safer, but stronger. Pepto runs a risk of that toxicity thing, but you have to be taking alot, I believe.Whatever works for you... you can even try a little bit of both.. I've started taking three calcium a day as well. I start my day off with a banana and try to avoid Milk as it makes me gassy. I don't take fiber because it makes my D worse. Good luck... and I like the Pepto Cherry flavor, a little more palateable than the wintergreen.Good luck!Roo


----------



## h8ibs (Oct 24, 2004)

Thanks everybody for your replies. I just wish they had something that would CURE this lousy condition!!!


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

my partner is on imodium dont know why as its not helping his probs,i keep telling him to get some pepto (both my parents swear by it)


----------



## 20349 (Jul 4, 2005)

*BUMP*


----------

